# Recommended electrician tool belt.



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would see what the others are using on the job. Many like the tool bucket but a small pouch is nice IMO.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i am sure there is at least one thread about that


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would see what the others are using on the job. Many like the tool bucket but a small pouch is nice IMO.
> 
> View attachment 169790


apprentices and reccommended tools and pouches would be a nice one to archive dennis


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

Tape measure and Level would probably come in handy as well.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Is this union or non union?
If union they will give the tool list most times, you don't want to go above and beyond that to start.
If non union just the basics to start till he sees what is required. 

As an apprentice he may not have a lot of room in the truck or gang box.

Cowboy


----------



## Ostrich Society (Dec 14, 2021)

I very much like my pocket buddy from wireman:








Wireman.com - Specialty Tools for Professional Electricians


American Made Tools, Electricians Tools, Maker of the Pocket Buddy, Tools for Electricians.




wireman.com





I started my apprenticeship at a shop that required bags, big heavy ones with all your tools on you at all times. I would advise against a large set of bags because ultimately they will just fill up with stuff you won’t need for the task at hand. It’s also horrible for your back, I’ve had the spine surgery and I’m only in my 30’s and now the pocket buddy plus a tape measure and level is as much tools as I carry at one time, everything else lives in the tote.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

CWL said:


> Tape measure and Level would probably come in handy as well.


Isn't plumb and level advanced training?


----------



## Steve46 (4 mo ago)

Thanks guys. That will do.

So I'd like you guys' opinion on something because Im scratching my head here. Just to be clear when I said "electrical apprentice", I meant "electrical helper", not actual union apprenticeship, which he's working toward.

So my question. My son applies to a company that posted an ad online. Company states on ad, "hiring helpers/Jr. Mechanics". Under experience it says "no experience necessary for helpers", just valid driver license. Company secretary calls my son. She asks his experience level and asks when a good time for interview would be. He says he's very green but worked on a few jobs here and there with his father while attending high school. She asks if he has hand tools, and he tells her he can get them. Then she says ok because you are gonna need them for the job.

So he takes off work to go to the interview and she asks if he has his tools. He says no, I was not aware I needed them for the interview, you informed me I would need them for the job, I assumed that meant once I was hired. So she goes into the back to talk to the boss that was supposed to interview him and she comes back out and says he needs to reschedule.

Honestly I think that was lousy. Never in my life, with the 5 non-union companies that I worked for, before becoming union, did I ever have to bring hand tools to an interview. I told him to not reschedule and to move on and work for someone else, plenty of shops out there. The writing was on the wall what an arrogant douche the boss is. In my eyes, my son took off work to not only be interviewed, but to interview them. I'd say this is a good indicator of what to expect from them that they feel their time is the only time that is important. On top of that, his resume said "seeking entry level position as an electrician". What do they expect him to dance around with his tools and cut a piece of wire and audition for helper pay lmao? 🤣

Just would like other opinions as I am a union guy that is used to not taking sh$t from a$$holes like this, and don't want to give him bad advice because I know it can be a lot different working non-union. Is this a new thing? Am I missing something?

Thanks.


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

joe-nwt said:


> Isn't plumb and level advanced training?


Fake it tell you make it. 
From what I hear if you know what the lines on the metal yoyo thingy mean you are already advanced.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Steve46 said:


> Thanks guys. That will do.
> 
> So I'd like you guys' opinion on something because Im scratching my head here. Just to be clear when I said "electrical apprentice", I meant "electrical helper", not actual union apprenticeship, which he's working toward.
> 
> ...


i agree with you .. if there are other opportunities take them instead
i get the feeling the boss wanted a free day of work from him for the "interview"
if i have a green helper, i want him to stay close and watch carefully until i tell him to do something
other than labor stuff there is nothing he can do on a circuit first day
i will slowly give him things to do and see how it goes as i watch him


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Steve46 said:


> So I'd like you guys' opinion on something because Im scratching my head here. Just to be clear when I said "electrical apprentice", I meant "electrical helper", not actual union apprenticeship, which he's working toward.
> 
> Just would like other opinions as I am a union guy that is used to not taking sh$t from a$$holes like this, and don't want to give him bad advice because I know it can be a lot different working non-union. Is this a new thing? Am I missing something?


Yes something is not right.
Here is some advice.
When he does get a job in the trade have *HIM *keep track of everything he does everyday, don't rely on the company.
Have *HIM *make sure someone will sign off monthly on his work done.
Have *HIM *find out about the type of work he can learn, not just get stuck as parts boy.

Have him try for a job at a supply house till he finds a job in the trade, it is a great place to make connections and learn the parts names and what they do.

Good luck
Cowboy


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If it happens again, he can just say he has tools. Once he gets the job, he can go to the store and buy an Ideal or Klown apprentice kit, everything in (almost everything; he can add and subtract as he goes along).


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

They may have something setup in the back and they want to see what he can do.


----------



## Steve46 (4 mo ago)

Dennis Alwon said:


> They may have something setup in the back and they want to see what he can do.


That actually crossed my mind. Just wasn't sure what the purpose was to send him home since he told them he had practically zero experience any way. "I'm back, here are my tools, idk what to do with them though" lol 

He just tried out for the LIRR as a lineman. They had him climb 90ft on a pole with hooks with zero experience besides being 18 and delivering sushi right out of high school. It's weird, yes, LIRR does this to new candidates right off the street which is insane, but he did it. I gave him a crash course and he actually did pretty good for a first time straight up 90ft and back down.

It just really pisses me off that they wasted his time today over bullsh$t when the kid clearly looks to jump right in and get his hands dirty. I hope this first job offer didn't turn him off because the inside wireman is a great trade for him.

Anyway, great advice guys! I'm sure he'll find something. God bless.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

I wear a greenlee leather belt with two leather tool pouches. I work in residential by myself, so I carry quite a bit on me especially after rough-in. 

Belt
Pouch
Large pouch

I also use canvas bags that clip to my belt whether I wear a tool belt or not, like this Klein one.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Find a IBEW apprentice tool list and have that stuff to start. Then he can say he has tools.

I don't recommend a tool belt but he'll probably have to rock one to start. My setup was one side for tools, and other side (3-4 cascaded leather pockets) for material. Drill holster on the back. That led to suspenders, and back problems, and a back support.

Imho, better to have a toolbag/carryall and just stuff the 4-5 tools your using in you bib overalls.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Steve46 said:


> That actually crossed my mind. Just wasn't sure what the purpose was to send him home since he told them he had practically zero experience any way. "I'm back, here are my tools, idk what to do with them though" lol
> 
> He just tried out for the LIRR as a lineman. They had him climb 90ft on a pole with hooks with zero experience besides being 18 and delivering sushi right out of high school. It's weird, yes, LIRR does this to new candidates right off the street which is insane, but he did it. I gave him a crash course and he actually did pretty good for a first time straight up 90ft and back down.
> 
> ...


@Dennis Alwon 
I am setting up a test right now for interviews. (yes I am hiring again). 
So everything is fair I provide:

All tools needed.
Paper with basic lines for prints.
Computer and PLC not set to proper IP's but same for all.
 Wiring diagram of test lab.
Wire number bin with mixed numbers.
Same parts for everyone.
Plus more.
Cowboy


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

I just ordered the tool belt I started with back on 98.. The Klein 5165. They don't make them anymore, but you can find new old stock on ebay that are brand new. love that tool pouch


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Loose the tick traser and any non contact testing device. THEY LIE! I do not own either.
A wiggie to start is fine.
Now for safety, 
EH boots, not that he will be working anything hot but just a general good.

Long cotton or wool pants, no man made fibers
Leather gloves
Eye protection clear and sun glasses type working in the sun all day can get to you some times with out some lumen reduction. 
Long sleeved shirt with buttons on the cuffs. NOT FLOPPY again no man made fibers
A bandana they really do help when dipped in water and tied around the neck. 
a pencil & pad of paper for shirt pocket.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

SWDweller said:


> Loose the tick traser and any non contact testing device. THEY LIE! I do not own either.
> A wiggie to start is fine.
> Now for safety,
> EH boots, not that he will be working anything hot but just a general good.
> ...


Forgot to tell him to have him stay off his phone.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Funny that the tick tester came up... that was (IBEW) employer issued for me as a safety item within the first couple months of being hired... since it wasn't on the tool list.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The union makes it simple with the tool list. If someone tells him he needs to bring tools, tell him to ask them what tools. If they don't give him a list, I'd keep it to a minimum

linemans 
screwdriver 
strippers 
tape measure 
channellocks 
utility knife (if he can be trusted with sharp things) 
sharpie 

Then see what he needs as he goes. 

Show him how to mark his initials on them. Remind him to be careful about leaving them lying around. 

If they didn't say he needs tools, I'd send those few just in case, and tell him to leave them in the car and see if he needs them. 

I'd make sure he brings a note pad of some sort and something to write with and let him know it's important to have it on his person at all times, and write down instructions and anything else he's told. Number one thing to bring IMO. Explain to him how important this is and expect to see few of his coworkers at any level doing this simple powerful thing. Ask ten people if they rather the new guy brings his own linemans or remembers what he's told, and I bet you get ten votes for the pad and paper. 

I guess I wouldn't really get a tool pouch for the first day but I might get a canvas or nylon zipper pouch to hold them. See what everyone else uses. The pocket buddy @Ostrich Society suggested is great too. Make sure he has a sturdy belt. 

Not the original question, but that owner cancelling a scheduled interview - may not be a dealbreaker, but I'd sure think twice. Sure maybe he caught them at the exact wrong moment during some once in a blue moon crisis. But most likely, that's just how he is.


----------



## aidonius (Jul 10, 2018)

When I was an apprentice I had tool belt from the hardware store and I stuffed it full of whatever. These days I have a little side pouch(also from the hardware store) that can only fit my pliers,knife,multibit screwdriver, pencil and marker. If it doesn't fit in the pouch or my remaining pockets then it goes in the toolbag.
The more weight you have on you the more likely you are to cause long term damage to your back. We also spend a lot of time with our arms over our shoulders and that puts a significant amount of strain on the spine as well. The trade already comes with a variety of short and long term workplace injuries so we don't need to add anything to that.

I would stick with the simple tool lists provided here already until he has a good reason not to.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Steve46 said:


> Thanks guys. That will do.
> 
> So I'd like you guys' opinion on something because Im scratching my head here. Just to be clear when I said "electrical apprentice", I meant "electrical helper", not actual union apprenticeship, which he's working toward.
> 
> ...


Every now and then I when I needed some extra hands for the non technical stuff I would find " a helper" to help out. Usually a friend's son or another acquaintance. If they are only a helper with little to no experience I would never expect them to have tools or to go out and buy tools. I have plenty of extras in the shop, truck, office. If they become more serious in the trade then I would let them try out the different brands and styles. I would make suggestions. If they pick up and continue then I would buy the tools as needed. That was an extra bone. It makes no sense in buying all the fancy tools that are out there when most helpers maybe only use the same 5 tools. If working in someone's finished house I never want the helper or anyone wearing a tool belt. Too many walls or objects to be knocked into. The helper only worked directly with me, the boss. I quoted the NEC and told him why I did the things I did. I do not abuse people, that is just not right. Over the years I had three good people who went on to land good jobs from some of the things learned. These helpers turned out to be very good mechanics who I miss. I could not afford to keep them because their talents grew beyond the type of work I was doing. I hope your son finds the right boss to work with.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

Honestly I don't blame the employer for requiring hands on demonstrations of basic work like stapling cable and twisting splices, but I wouldn't expect them to bring tools to the interview. I would provide the tools, and there wouldn't be a right or wrong, pass or fail type of test to it. I'd need to know where their skill level is at so I could be a more effective leader of who I hired.

I agree that shop sounds like a bad place to work. Go with your gut.


----------



## ZacharyBob (May 3, 2020)

I think it's worth picking up one of the apprentice sets, no one will ever regret owning;
Linemans
Diagonal Cutters
Needle nose
11-1
Channellocks
Torpedo level
Knife
Strippers
Tape Measure

and I saw a couple variations on this from other posters, your basic 4-5 pocket tiered tool pouch is fantastic for carrying the tools for the task at hand while limiting your ability to overload yourself.









Klein Tools 5119 Tool Pouch, Multi Tool Holder with 4 Pockets and Knife Holder is Great for Electrician Gifts - Electrician Tool Pouch - Amazon.com


Klein Tools 5119 Tool Pouch, Multi Tool Holder with 4 Pockets and Knife Holder is Great for Electrician Gifts - Electrician Tool Pouch - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com: Southwire Tools & Equipment POUCH4 Leather Tool Pouch, 5 Pocket Pouch with Electrical Tape Chain, Fade Resistant, Durable Compartments, Washer Rivets, Includes Metal Tool Clip, Black : Everything Else


Amazon.com: Southwire Tools & Equipment POUCH4 Leather Tool Pouch, 5 Pocket Pouch with Electrical Tape Chain, Fade Resistant, Durable Compartments, Washer Rivets, Includes Metal Tool Clip, Black : Everything Else



www.amazon.com













Greenlee 0258-14 POUCH, LEATHER 4 POCKET


Greenlee 0258-14 POUCH, LEATHER 4 POCKET



www.amazon.com













Occidental Leather 5053 Electrician's Pocket Caddy - Tool Holsters - Amazon.com


Occidental Leather 5053 Electrician's Pocket Caddy - Tool Holsters - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com






You'll notice every major electrical tool manufacturer makes a variation of this pouch, because it works! These are all the leather variations which I think is worthwhile for your primary most tools. I run the occidental pocket caddies and absolutely love them. They even work as "inserts" into my larger set of nylon hip bags so that my tool lay out is the same regardless if I'm wearing my whole set up or just the pocket caddies.









Amazon.com: Klein Tools 80020 Tool Set with Lineman's Pliers, 3-Piece & 32500 11-in-1 Screwdriver / Nut Driver Set, 8 Bits (Phillips, Slotted, Torx, Square), 3 Nut Driver Sizes, Cushion Grip Handle : Tools & Home Improvement


Amazon.com: Klein Tools 80020 Tool Set with Lineman's Pliers, 3-Piece & 32500 11-in-1 Screwdriver / Nut Driver Set, 8 Bits (Phillips, Slotted, Torx, Square), 3 Nut Driver Sizes, Cushion Grip Handle : Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.com





Lots of variations on this tool kit, but essentially just add tape, torpedo, strippers, channies, knife you're good to go for your first year at least.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I wear a normal pouch and don’t load it up much. Notice the tape chain, not an awkward strap. Made in Canada.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

For the belt, get the one with the metal buckle. It lasts a long time.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

My dad used those belts in the military. I kept one or two of them as keepsakes.


----------



## ElectriPat (Jan 24, 2015)

I have worn many and I find the veto mp2 with a bucket boss pouch combination to be most effective. Ignore above poster in regards to a NCV tester. Only an out of touch dinosaur uses a wiggie, this is 2022. get your son a fluke 2ac non contact voltage tester. It's always on and it's the best.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

ElectriPat said:


> I have worn many and I find the veto mp2 with a bucket boss pouch combination to be most effective. Ignore above poster in regards to a NCV tester. Only an out of touch dinosaur uses a wiggie, this is 2022. get your son a fluke 2ac non contact voltage tester. It's always on and it's the best.


Oh boy here we go yet again with the wiggy debate, what part exactly makes it an obsolete dinosaur?

1- Reliability/durable?
2- Inherent low impedance?
3- Continuity function on certain models which doubles as a lead test?
4- CAT rating on recent models manufactured domestically? 
5- A quick and dirty GFCI tester?
6- Operates as a voltage tester without a battery to worry about?

Which of these items will a NCVT perform?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Greenlee makes a wiggly type with a NCVT feature. I had one years ago but like most tools I lost it.


----------

